# Happy Hump Day



## Jeff Wright (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## jcollins (Aug 29, 2018)

lol i like.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah!!! That is good...


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 29, 2018)

I waitin on the Mailman to bring me a bottle of Liquid Fire from Cajohn.
I got a request for *Hot* sauce at the Crab Boil.
Next time I'll pull out my Angry Cock and see how she like's that. :eek:


----------

